# Jamba Juice whey protein?



## lendbz (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a jamba juice next to my work, I am usually too rush for time to make my own protein shake since I work out during lunch so I go there and get their "Protein Berry Workout" drink with 4 shots of their whey proteins (40 g).  I was wondering if anyone knows the quality of their proteins?  The protein berry workout drink does have over 450 calories and over 70 grams carbohydrates, but I am a hard gainer and I usually mix my weight gainer if I have time in the office.  I was wondering if this jamba juice drink can substitue my weight gainer drink (it does contain a lot of sugar I think so it might be bad)? Or I should stay away from it and just mix my own drinks? The weight gainer I usually drink is the "labrada lean body mass 60".  thanks!


----------



## MtR (Jan 5, 2010)

Ask them for a nutrition guide relating to their products, I would be surprised if they didn't have that information available either in store or on-line. I would definitely be wary of the sugars, I'd wager most of those 70g of carbs are going to be sugar.

Are you sure they use whey protein and not soy? I'm not a big smoothie fan but on the rare occassion I'm with somebody and we stop and get one the "protein boosters" are usually soy when you read the fine print. Another thing to consider is the cost of the extra protein shots. If they are cheap no big deal but if you're spending entirely too much I would just bring a shaker cup with your protein powder in it already and mix in the water when you're ready to drink it.


----------



## lendbz (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Mike, it is whey. They have both soy and whey to choose from, and I choose whey.  It's like 50cents per shot with the first shot free.  Whey is better right?  Attached is the nutrition chart.  It seems like a lot is sugar.  That's bad right?


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2010)

Its all sugar but this is good sugar.  No where do they just add high fructose corn syrup, sugar, or anything else that isnt FRUIT.  Yes, when you eat a lot of fruit you will get a lot of sugar, but its healthy sugar.  Benefit of jamba juice is the all fruits are blended so you will get the fiber to go with it.  If your diet allows for all the carbs i would say go for it.  I make home made smoothies for myself and kids all the time.  I can not eat at jamba juice because of the lactose they add to most of their drinks(which i should just ask to substitute for soy, but i hate paying 5.00 when i can make it at home).

Sum it up.  Enjoy some jamba juice if your diet allows.  If you are on a cut be aware that you can easily go over your daily calories.  If you are on a bulk nothing will get your there faster than good carbs.  Anyone that says carbs from fruit is lame.  All about complex carbs, fruits, veggies, whole grains.  ENJOY


----------



## Midnight (Aug 5, 2010)

No sugar, however good, is going to be beneficial to a high-protein regiment.  I'm pre-med, and can tell you that this is not a good substitution if your goal is to build muscle mass.

Jamba Juice is tasty, but that taste comes at a price.  In a protein shake your caloric intake comes almost solely from protein, (which builds muscle mass) and in a fruit smoothie it comes almost exclusively from carbs (which stores fat and potential energy).  Your body will build fat far easier than it will build muscle, so if you are serious about getting in shape, you need to limit your carbs as well as increase your protein.  Otherwise they will cancel eachother out- the protein you eat will be wasted just burning off these extra carbs you took in.  Some are fine, but jamba juice is far too excessive.  For a high-intake diet you'll want the carbs to be a small fraction of the ingredients in your shake, NOT the main one!

Where fruit is concerned, just because the sugar comes from a better source doesn't make it good for you in excess.  Not on a high-protein regiment like South Beach or p90x for instance.  **It's STILL sugar**  Your body still absorbs the sugar and converts it to fat stores, complex or not.   One is obviously better, but it doesn't make it good for your goals in any way.  Don't cut fruit out entirely.  Just know that it is not beneficial to body-building, (aside from the vitamins you get in your normal daily servings) and is not what you're looking for in terms of protein intake.  

  If you're trying to build muscle mass, you need to stick to a true protein shake, not a protein-infused high calorie high carb treat.  Jamba juice is still considered a junk food, even if they pride themselves on being the best, most-nutritious junk food around.  All four protein shots give you about 40 grams, which is the same amount as just one scoop of protein powder.  And the scoop doesn't fill you full of carbs and wasted calories.  So put it in a ziploc, and take a waterbottle to work.  Then mix the two before your workout, and even if it doesn't taste as good, it is much more cost-effective and will achieve better faster results.  Compare the two on nutritionData or a similar site if you are still unconvinced.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 5, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Its all sugar but this is good sugar.  No where do they just add high fructose corn syrup, sugar, or anything else that isnt FRUIT.  Yes, when you eat a lot of fruit you will get a lot of sugar, but its healthy sugar.  Benefit of jamba juice is the all fruits are blended so you will get the fiber to go with it.  If your diet allows for all the carbs i would say go for it.  I make home made smoothies for myself and kids all the time.  I can not eat at jamba juice because of the lactose they add to most of their drinks(which i should just ask to substitute for soy, but i hate paying 5.00 when i can make it at home).
> 
> Sum it up.  Enjoy some jamba juice if your diet allows.  If you are on a cut be aware that you can easily go over your daily calories.  If you are on a bulk nothing will get your there faster than good carbs.  Anyone that says carbs from fruit is lame.  All about complex carbs, fruits, veggies, whole grains.  ENJOY



I agree with this response but some of their drinks use juice which has the sugar you dont want.  I tell them that instead of orange juice just put in water, still tasts like fruit


----------

